

That New "Lost iPhone" Story Was A Bunch Of BS, Say San Francisco Police - rickdale
http://www.businessinsider.com/that-new-lost-iphone-story-was-a-bunch-of-bs-say-san-francisco-police-2011-9

======
panacea
I was amazed by the comments here and on reddit about the initial story, with
discussions on everything from how easy is it to lose something, to 'it's a
marketing conspiracy by Apple' with no one questioning the veracity of the
story.

